# Ann Marie Island



## thumper523 (May 22, 2017)

Heading down for a week, July 8th-15th, and wanted to do some fishing, either inshore or out. Any suggestions?


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 22, 2017)

I have a friend who is a well known guide south of there a wee bit in Naples and I have fished down there a couple of times in July....let me say two things.  One, the heat and two, the lack of wind....it gets "Africa hot" down there in July.  With the heat, you have warmer water which can put the bite off at times.  No wind....makes it that much hotter.  My friend is an everglades guide and that time of the year his big business is fishing dock lights at night for snook.  They are fun to catch and fight really good, but you can't keep them that time of year.  You might can go up north for a couple of day off shore trip on one of the party boats out of Madeira Beach....they are decent and you always catch a lot of fish, those trips are not for the faint of heart though. Multi-day party boat trips are for the die hard fisherman and will result in a lot of fish, but you will work for them. It can be a long run offshore there to decent depths for good fish.  Hubbard's Marina has a website and you can check and see if there is an over night party boat trip that might be at the time you are there and if it is something you want to go on.  If there is reserve your spot ASAP, these trips can fill up fast.  Follow the tackle suggestions too, I believe they rent tackle, but I always have my own so I have never really checked. The attached photo is a picture of a multi-day party boat trip out of Ft. Myers in July from a couple of years ago.  There were 10 of us and we all pretty much limited out, we were fishing south of the grounds Hubbard's fishes...but the results are similar.


----------



## ssramage (May 23, 2017)

I went out with Captain Jeremy Lee last year. Great guide that worked his butt off despite tough fishing conditions. I'd go out with him again.


----------



## Rob (May 23, 2017)

I have tarpon fished that area several times in May but never July.  I have fished in my kayak in Terra Ceia Bay and Sarasota Bay many times, that area is really good fishing.  My Mother In Law used to live down there so we would go several times a year.  I was always amazed at an area with that large of a human population still had really good fishing.  In July (for inshore) I would target early and late due to the heat and deeper water that is in or close to a channel.  The trout, redfish and snook fishing can be really good.  Every now and then you can get on a good topwater snook bite in July down there.  Best of luck
Rob


----------



## alphachief (May 24, 2017)

http://www.sumotimefishing.com/

Capt. Mark will take good care of you.


----------



## sweatequity (May 24, 2017)

*Shop*

around. Guides in that area are generally more pricey.  we will be down June 10-17. 

Steve Betz-813-727-8843
Derrick Burgos kayak fishing-813-447-4732


----------

